# More ACE Cafe Photos....



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Well it was my first meet in over 3 years of TT ownership, it was great to meet you all, I had a good time but I'm glad I parked my fairly basic model in the corner out of the way, there were some seriously modded cars on show...

Thanks to all the organisers for sorting out a great event and also for sorting the weather!!!!

If anyone wants any hi-res photos (10 megapixel/5MB) then PM me with your email and the photo number....

Enjoy...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Dino, What an excellent set of pictures.

PM sent.


----------



## J1MMY (Nov 13, 2006)

Superb pics mate and great to meet you today!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

what actually went on today then
what did u do


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

DAMN !! That's like TT porno :twisted:

I'm surprised you all parked so close to each other though


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I look like 'wheres wally' in my stripey top! lol


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

very nice pics, 8) also nice to meet you today


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great pics and good to finally meet you today. I thought you had gone when we left, but you obviously stayed a fair bit later than we did.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah just a few hardcore left at the end, Like I said good to meet you all especially the legendary Mr. Wak who had helped me and I'm sure a lot of other out in the past....


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> I look like 'wheres wally' in my stripey top! lol


I wouldn't worry about your stripey top, mate. However, I think you should have word with yourself about those 3/4 length trousers!!!!

:wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Great Pics

Wish I could have got to this event instead of jetting of on Holiday


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome pics also wish I could of got up there. I heard they do a good breakie


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice to meet you Dino..

Great pics...


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> Nice to meet you Dino..
> 
> Great pics...


Likewise, did you stay much longer after I left??


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Dino_Donis said:


> Likewise, did you stay much longer after I left??


20mins or so.. the bikers where getting aggravated :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Great shots Dino.

good to meet you too and i liked the red on the bolt covers, quite subtle but very nice.


----------

